# Extreme Dimensions?



## TheONE (Feb 24, 2004)

Iam thinking about buying an S15 conversion from extreme dimensions. Does anybody have any opinion on these guys. Is their stuff quality or junk? Also can someone help me find a S15 radiator support.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

they are junk. all of their stuff is cheap knock-offs. i dont suggest them at all. remember, you get what you pay for. you're better off saving and buying a high quality JDM kit. and sorry, cant help you with the radiator support. best bet is to find someone on this board from Japan and have them source one for you and ship it here.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

check out www.jspec.com they carry authentic parts


----------



## TheONE (Feb 24, 2004)

What about VIS?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

VIS is basically all knock-offs too. i wouldnt get anything that wasnt out of Japan really. you can get away with the cheaper knock-offs, but they are exactly that. they are generally poorly made, with bad fitment.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

this is why i say use cheap knock offs for cars that are for show only...they dont need the good shiet...but then again...they bless us with spending money to keep the scene alive(wich i think seems to be dying these days...but thats me.)...any waysz..buy a S15 front clip(no motor needed...unless...)and get all the parts you need, this way you get all you need and know its high quality(and high price).


----------



## TheONE (Feb 24, 2004)

Can you give me some sites that sell higher quality conversions and a place that offers S15 radiator supports. How good are the masa conversion fenders and if there good where can i get them since jspec.com told me that they stopped carrying them for the S14. Oh yea and the extreme dimensions G-force front bumper for the conversion, is this a knock off a better company or is it their own design because i really like how it looks.


----------



## TheONE (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry i dont know how to list images but here is the site to the G-Foce bumper.
http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopexd.asp?id=4981


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have heard really bad things about their S15 conversion. i dont trust that company at all, altho they did just build a sick FD.


----------



## DeSantes (Feb 2, 2004)

If you're really serious about the conversion and getting Masa fenders you could always e-mail Masa for more info. This is what I did and ended up importing it myself. It's not that difficult to do.

Be realistic though about it. No matter what pieces you go with, nothing will ever fit perfectly with these conversions. There will only be varying degrees of fitment, some better than others.

As mentioned previously, the US companies generally are less desirable in terms of fitment but this could mostly be heresay. You say something enough and people start believing in it. You're best bet is to find the parts you like and then find people who have actually used those parts, then make your decision.


----------



## TheONE (Feb 24, 2004)

what is masa's web address?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.jspec.com carry masa s15 fenders.. what?? you ppl don't trust a 15yo?? 

btw..that gforce bumper looks a lot like bomex s15 front bumper


----------



## aznSILVIA06 (Jan 9, 2004)

VIS is not some cheap knock off...VIS and C-west are of the better CF companies. My friend recently purchased a VIS CF hood for his Integra GSR....double sided CF...rolled edges...perfect fit...and a really good UV protection.. So I'd say that VIS is a pretty good company


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

aznSILVIA06 said:


> VIS is not some cheap knock off...VIS and C-west are of the better CF companies. My friend recently purchased a VIS CF hood for his Integra GSR....double sided CF...rolled edges...perfect fit...and a really good UV protection.. So I'd say that VIS is a pretty good company


 :asleep: :asleep: :asleep: :asleep: 
yes, cwest is a good company..vis however is controversial. vis makes copies of cwest and etc. this has been said before.. vis, gtp, importfan, etc make copies of original which may lead to mis-fitment and a drop in quality. of course, it's all your own opinion. imo, they're fitment/qualtiy isn't all that great but they are a whole lot cheaper than the original


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

friend of mine got vis cf hood. it's nice as fuck. :hal: i just love looking at it.


----------



## evilsil (Mar 10, 2004)

i work for extreme dimensions and i gotta say i like our conversions for the s15 we recently upgraded our fiberglass and are making a sick widebody kit that fits the s14 and gives it a s15 back quarter panel look. and i trying to get them to make the kit in carbon fiber too. as a s14 driver i'm very excited.
i'm not on this forum to promote my company i'm just trying to help other 240 guys out. if you don't like us that's kool you can try import fan too we work with them as for vis i had their hoods and the fitting was good but the weaves are off on alot of their hoods, it's hit or miss for them. feel free to ask me any questions maybe i can help. :cheers:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

wat do you think of the r33 style body kit ... i think it looks fuckin nice, i figured i would get it with my RB :thumbup:


----------



## evilsil (Mar 10, 2004)

i like the r33 kit it's simple yet aggressive. it's not like so other kits thats too wild and make the car look cheap and stupid. it also looks really kool with an intercooler. :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

evilsil said:


> feel free to ask me any questions maybe i can help. :cheers:



how much more does your body panels weigh when compared to stock?


----------



## evilsil (Mar 10, 2004)

don't know the weight difference off hand, i'll try to find out tomarrow and let you know


----------

